# Post a Song that Reminds you of Someone & List their Enneatype



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

_Post songs that remind you of someone and list that person's e-type. The song doesn't need to be related to their type, but I am curious if there will be trends. Feel free to tag other PerC members & list their e-type if you wish to dedicate a song to them. 

__*peers through spectacles*_


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

These songs remind me of @_LeoCat_ - 7w8


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

These songs remind me of @_cata.lyst.rawr_ 7w6


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

reminds me of you and someone from your past. The goofy adventure and the fourish strangeness and how hardcore and playful she tends to be.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

This song reminds me of @Animal. 5w8w4


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana Type 7






@Cosmic Orgasm Type 3





@FreeBeer Type 6





@Nobleheart Type 1 (as I last recall)





@Animal (you would be Carly Simon in this) Type 4


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Marlowe

Thanks! I happen to be a Gotan Project fan. Great selection


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_LeoCat_ That song & video brought tears to my eyes. :,) It really does capture the situation beautifully. I love the message, how both of them "aren't whole" and are kind of another species.. then when they are together they heal each other & each become whole.  Their love healed them. When she got on the skateboard and left him behind for the guy with legs I was so upset.. I was thinking about when I left him behind.. but then in the video they got together in the end. Happy ending for one of us at least. 

@_KindOfBlue06_ RAWR! ;D

@_Marlowe_ It's funny you put that up! I have dedicated NIN's version called "Starf**kers" to a few people over the years, including the same guy who @_LeoCat_ mentioned in the song she put up for me. "You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you" .. hehehheh. I write things like that on facebook all the time, too, with that line in mind. Such as, "New song, do you think it's about you?" To playfully tease fans & exes on facebook. And beyond that, my whole band concept includes a male alter-ego who I dress up as, and all of my songs are dedicated to him, no matter who I write them about originally. And it's become a running joke that every guy thinks I'm imitating HIM. Every ex thinks that when I sing the name of my alter ego, I'm thinking about HIM and half the time, these are songs I wrote or started writing before I even met them.

One of my favorite sentiments; you read my mind. ;D


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Nobleheart Type 1 (as I last recall)


Not gonna lie, this almost made me cry. Very touching to know someone sees it.

*Edited to Add Self Portraits*, 
because I'm needy this week, 
so here are my current assumptions about my type:

1w9 Sx Core





4w3 Sx Fix





6w7 Sx Fix


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

These are dedicated to people I know very, very well, or did at one time, and I've always associated this song with them.


*To my first love, 4w3:*





*7w6 *




*
4w5* 





*Cp-6w5*





*8w9*


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

Animal said:


> These songs remind me of @_cata.lyst.rawr_ 7w6


You know me well :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:

I wish I could recommend songs about you and others but I just listen to hardstyle xD You probably won't like it. :3


----------



## SkillandVerve (Sep 8, 2013)

My boyfriend--Type 9


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

@_Animal_ - you've already seen #1: 




And #2: 




@_LeoCat_ -  




@_hal0hal0_ @_kaleidoscope_ in honor of our tritype:


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

@Cosmic Orgasm


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

@Harpyja Mami. You are soothing just like this song <3 <3 <3 thank you so much for the last four months.


----------



## Harpyja (Aug 3, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> @_Harpyja_ Mami. You are soothing just like this song <3 <3 <3 thank you so much for the last four months.



Ohhhhh.... O.O 

:blushed::blushed::blushed:

Thank you!! :happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Animal
Sexual 4w3-->2


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

@Cosmic Orgasm ... Yes, Boss! :laughing: triple id







@Animal: 4w3 Sx/Sp







@Swordsman of Mana: 7w6


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

@Cosmic Orgasm Sp/sxxxxxxxxxxx






@Swordsman of Mana 7w6 






@Animal Sx4w3


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@Phoenix_Rebirth

THAT IS A GREAT SONG thank you !!! "you are the wilderness" *coos*


----------

